# أخـوكم صالح من السعوديـــة ... محتاج مساعدتكم يا اصحاب الخبره



## صالح العبيدي (29 مارس 2011)

الســلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مســاء الخير على الجميـــع 
معـأكم اخوك صالح من المملكه العربية السعوديــة 
والله يا اخواني عندي موضوع يخصني ويخص مستقبلي وحبيت اشارك بهالمنتدى 
ما شــأء الله تبارك فيه اشخاص يملكون من الخبره الطويله والعريضه بمجال اللحــام 
وحبيت اخواني تسـأعدوني برسم خطـه لمستقبلي لاني بصراحه ماني عــارف ابدأ كيف 
طبعـأ عمري 19 سنـه باقي صغير خريج ثانويه عامه .... متدرب حاليا بشركــه تحت مسمى وظيفه ( لحام )
طبعا التدريب بالشركه كبدايه ( Welding plate) طبعا لحام كهربائي .... واتقن حاليا لحام ( 1G,, 2G ,,3G)
والحمد لله اجتزت الاختبار بنجاح وحصلت على رخصه اللحام بالشركه لـ 1G 2G 3G .. لـ plate

حبيت اعرف بالتفصيل عن الحام Welding plate بجميع طرق اللحام .. غير اللحام الكهربائي ؟.

حبيت اعرف بالتفصيل عن Welding pipes بجميع طرق اللحام .؟

هل هنــاك معاهد عالمية متعرف بها دوليا وبالسعودية خاصة للحام .. يتم الدراسه فيها ,, او الاختبار لديهم .؟

تعرفون يا اخواني المملكه العربية السعودية تمتاز بكثره شركات البترول والغاز الكبيره على مستوى العالم ... وانا بصـــراحه حبيت احد يســـأعدني
من الاخوان بهالمنتدى الكبير .. ويرشدني خطوه بخطوه لاصل الى طموحي بعالم اللحام ... انا انسان عازم باذن الله اتقان جميع انواع اللحام ... اللي تطلبه 
شركات البترول والغـــاز بالمملكه 
انا متحمس جـــدا ... بس نـأقصني التوجيه والارشاد منكم يا اصحاب الخبره ​


----------



## صالح العبيدي (1 أبريل 2011)

يعطيكم العـــافيه جميعـــا 

اكثر من 25 شخص شاف المووضوع ولا رد عليه 

بــــأي


----------



## ahmed alfaid (10 أبريل 2011)

اخي صالح هل تدربت علي كل لحامات القوس الكهربي مثل ال MIG و TIG وخصوصا ال TIG فهو مهم لشركات البترول اما بالنسبة لانواع اللحام الاخري فيكفيك التدريب علي لحام الغاز مثل الاكسي استيليين
وللتميز في اللحام خد دوره لحام تحت الماء لكنها غاليه فأنصحك تاخدها بعدما تشتغل
وفي المستقبل انصح ان تاخد دورة اختبارات في اللحام DT and NTD Testing لكي تصبح مفتش لحام وهذه المهنه مطلوبة جدا في شركات البترول 
وعن اماكن الدورات لا اعلم اتذا كان هناك فرع لمعهد اللحام البريطاني في السعودية اما لا بس ده دوراته غاليه في مصر الدورة بتوصل 1500 -2000 دولار وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------

